# Getting my first rabbit... Advice?



## TheRookie (May 10, 2012)

I had originally planned to have my first rabbit inside. I think this will still happen eventually but just not yet (my mom really doesn't want yet another animal in the house). I'm going to try my hand at building my own rabbit hutch, I've got lots of plans to choose from. But I need to know whether I can use just plain poultry wire (hex netting) or whether I'll need to get a different kind of wire. Also, any general advice on breeds would be appreciated. I found a breed I really wanted but they are nowhere to be found near me. So I'll be grateful for anything you can offer.


----------



## ruthless (May 10, 2012)

Lots of people do use chicken wire for some of the sides and top of the cage.   Do not use it for the floor, it will ruin the rabbits feet and gives very little support to stand on.   

Also you need to consider where the hutch will be, many predators can reach thru or bite or tear thru chicken wire.   Chicken wire was made to keep chickens IN, not keep anything out.

Classic cages use 1x2 wire on sides/top and 1/2" x 1" on floor.    What you end up using depends on your finances, where you put the hutch and what size rabbit you are planning on getting.

Your purpose in having a rabbit may help determine what breed rabbit you want.    Depends on if you want strictly a pet, if you want to show or if you want to raise meat rabbits.
Good luck!


----------



## terri9630 (May 10, 2012)

I wouldn't recommend chicken wire.  I've had rabbits chew through it.


----------



## TheRookie (May 10, 2012)

Okay so Hardware cloth (1/2 inch) is good.. It will be close to the house and the chicken coop and I'm hoping to get a spot light up to scare off anything that might try to get at him. I'm looking for a pet, something that has a good reputation as a breed. If that is a meat rabbit, fine. If its a show rabbit that wasn't good enough to show, that's cool too.


----------



## terri9630 (May 10, 2012)

If you have a Sutherland near you they carry the wire for rabbit cages.  The hardware cloth will work for small rabbits but I looked at it when I was redoing my set up and I was afraid my New Zealand would eventually fall through.  If you go with the hardware cloth get the thickest you can find.


----------



## TheRookie (May 10, 2012)

My mom won't let me get a big rabbit so I think I'll be alright. Where should I go to ask about breeders in my state?


----------



## DianeS (May 11, 2012)

This time of year, I'd check out your county and state fairs for breeders. You can go to them and see a bunch of different types of rabbits, and many will have business cards attached to their cages that name the owner/breeder. With that information you can search for info about them online. When the judging of the rabbits is over, you can see which ones won, and you may be able to purchase one there. (Either a winner or a regular one, depending on your budget and your later plans for it.) You can take your mom to the fair, too, to show her the type of rabbit you want to get. Fairs are good for that sort of thing - hope you can get to one!


----------



## TheRookie (May 11, 2012)

Another question. I have an opportunity to get a bunny now but don't have a house for it. I have an A-frame chicken tractor that is 4W, 3H, 8L. It has an oversized nesting box attached and part of it is covered with metal roofing. Can I use this for him until I can get the cage I'm looking at? If so, what would I need to change to make it safe for him? I am already planning on covering the lower half (chicken wire currently) with hardware cloth so it's safer against predators.


----------



## terri9630 (May 11, 2012)

It wouldn't take long for a rabbit to dig out or a dog to dig in so a strong wire floor would be good.


----------



## TheRookie (May 11, 2012)

Okay, could it be just the wide spaced wires (not wide enough that the rabbit could get through of course) but I want it to be easily convertible back to a chicken pen..


----------



## terri9630 (May 13, 2012)

You'd want to have the wire holes small for the sides.  The bottom could be larger. Predators (cats or raccoons) could reach in and leave some nasty wounds on a rabbit or chicken.  Whatever you put on for the rabbit should work just fine with the chickens too.


----------



## TheRookie (May 13, 2012)

Okay thanks. My mom is letting me know today whether I can get the rabbit I want.


----------



## terri9630 (May 13, 2012)

Good luck.


----------

